# General > Classified Marketplace >  Filet Knife

## crashdive123

Steel - ATS34
Scales Arizona Desert Ironwood
Price - $165 shipped to US address

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## madmax

Beautiful.  I love mine.

----------


## Phaedrus

Wow, she's a beaut!

----------


## chiggersngrits

Nice Crash. Is the hardening process different for a filet knife? Or is it just a thinner blade to allow for some flex?

----------


## crashdive123

The process is based on the type of steel, not the thickness.  The process I use for ATS34 is to wrap the blade in stainless steel foil (to create an atmosphere void of air)  Some people will put some cedar shavings in with the blade - I have found no difference with or without them.  Then heat to 1875.  Air quench between two aluminum plates.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I was looking at it after I asked and it came to me that it probably had more to do with the type of metal used. That is an interesting heat treatment, I'll have to youtube it. Again nice job.

----------


## crashdive123

Here is the process I use for D2.  The temper temperature is a bit different, but everything else is pretty much the same.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Thanks Crash

----------

